# Thymol supplier issue ?



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Just received 100 lbs of thymol from Lebermuth. This is the first time I have ordered from them. When I opened up the first container it had quite a different smell and color than i have experienced with the bulk Thymol purchased from the previous supplier ( Wintersun) as well as Apiguard. 

Surely not as crisp and clean in odor or color. Light tan in color instead of pure white color wise. The smell reminded me like opening a bucket of 100 year old sweaty socks instead of a the smell one would encounter when opening up a bucket of Apiguard. 

The reason I went with Lebermuth on this order is that the delivered price was about $500 less than the closer supplier. 

Crossing my fingers that this is not a $1100 mistake! 

Anyone else have experience with Thymol from Lebermuth? Any issues or concerns?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I bought some thymol crsytal last year from New Directions Aromatics. It fits your description; a bit off white and I thought it smelled a bit like carbolic. My son used it because I switched to oxalic acid.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

I have purchased thymol crystals from Lebermurth the last4-5 years, product has always been good,white and strong smell.Maybe tell them what you received,maybe they changed supplier


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

I have purchased lots of thymol from Leburmuth, call customer service, you paid for good stuff, you should get good stuff


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Guess I need to open the second container they shipped in the morning and check for any similar discrepancy in that one. Made 900 "units" so far off of the odd colored batch. Not sure its bad without a chem test of some sort.

When something throws my senses a different pitch than all the other lots I have ever encountered over the years I get a little skittish. Its definitely different than I'm used to. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Check he country of origin. If it is from the Chas. INA land , be suspicious. I have noticed that crystal size/color/smell caries with country of origin.

Crazy Roland


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Botanical Name: Thymol
Origin: India


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Some years back, I was told by Lebermuth that their thymol is 100% synthetic. They also said that the extracted, natural thymol costs three or four times more than the synthetic product. 

I believe that commercially produced natural thymol is extracted from "Ajwain" (in India) and not from thyme as most believe.

I used "thymolated syrup" for the last time in '09. The Lebermuth product that I had resembled tiny beads more than crystals and it had a very strong thymol smell.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Many plants contain the chemical known as thymol, it's not just limited to the thyme plant. 

Enj.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Honey-4-All said:


> Just received 100 lbs of thymol


In this thread http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?302156-Api-Life-VAR you have expressed that you are against using thymol at 90. At what temperature are you using them?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

WillH said:


> In this thread http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?302156-Api-Life-VAR you have expressed that you are against using thymol at 90. At what temperature are you using them?


Its in the 70's now. What I would call absolutely perfect Thymol weather. You are correct about my previous admonition about use during the summer. It can kill brood when its in the 80's and beyond.

After doing a couple of placement experiments I do think that proper placement at high temps can open the door for Thymol use even up in the 90's. Even though we used some this summer and it killed some brood the overall health of those hives at this point is pretty smoking compared to the same hives in the same yard last year. 

BIP mite counts were taken on this past Tuesday. The timely treated hives have a pretty smoking look right now so I will be shocked if the numbers are high. Data should be released within a few days hopefully.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

There are two types of thymol one is more refined than the other. I prefer the less processed it is a little more coarse, yellowish and oily. It's also a little cheaper. It's still thymol.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

davidsbees said:


> There are two types of thymol one is more refined than the other. I prefer the less processed it is a little more coarse, yellowish and oily. It's also a little cheaper. It's still thymol.



After making a few calls I agree with your answer. The yellow version is about 99.7% pure thymol while the pure white is 99.9%. As long as it works i will stick with the one that runs .3% less pure while costing me 66 cents on the dollar per dose compared to the the "competition. "


BIP data back yesterday says mites are hovering around an average old a little less than 3 mites per hundred bees. Back at it!


----------

